# Cool Edit - BPMCounter?



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo liebe Communtiy,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Cool Edit pro... in der Hilfe zum Programm
habe ich leider nichts genaueres gefunden... 

Gibt es in Cool Edit eine Möglichkeit die BPM (beats per minute) automatisch
erfassen zu lassen? also eine BPMcounterfunktion? ich würde mich freuen,
wenn dem so wäre andernfalls bin ich für jeden "guten" Softwarebpmcounter
dankbar...

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos007


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

Also über eine integrierte Lösung wüsste ich jetzt so spontan auch nichts. Aber da ich dabei die Erkennung des Beats immer einem Algorythmus überlassen müsste, nutze ich (wenn ich denn sowas mal brauche) eigentlich immer externe Lösungen.

Bisweilen tuts auch sowas hier http://onlineconverters.com/bpm.html ganz gut. Jedesmal wenn ich sowas wieder brauche tip ich halt kurz bei Google ein "Online BPM Meter" und schwupps ab geht die Post.


----------



## Slak (20. Mai 2004)

Hi. Also ich kann Dir weiterhelfen, wenn Du noch Interesse hast. HAb da eine Lösung. Schreib mir einfach ne mail. Cuuu


----------



## liquidbeats (2. November 2004)

Geht auch ganz einfach mit köpchen 

10 Sekunden lang den Takt Zählen
Dannach wenn die 10 Sekunden um sind Rechnest du Folgendes.
Angenommen in den 10 Sekunden hast du 22 Taktschläge gezählt bekommen.

22*6=132
und du hast die summe von 132BPM errechnet.

Ich habe aber auch einen BPM Counter Parat für den fall das ihn noch irgendjemand Benötigt.
Download
Dieser Benötigt aber das .NET Framework V1.1

I hope help somebody

Gruß Andy


----------

